# will 5-8 grams make good brownies?



## Maximusx (Aug 14, 2008)

well at least decent ones that will get me high?? its some pretty good bud.. high mid


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Aug 16, 2008)

Maximusx said:


> well at least decent ones that will get me high?? its some pretty good bud.. high mid


id say make 5-8 cookies
5-8 grams in brownies....they will be spread out and youd have to eat all the brownies, i like brownies and all but i couldnt eat the whole thing at once


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 16, 2008)

Maximusx said:


> well at least decent ones that will get me high?? its some pretty good bud.. high mid


I recommend half a batch or about 4-6 big brownies - 8 X 8 cm.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 17, 2008)

If You make a small batch with it!


----------



## john.roberts85 (Aug 17, 2008)

You might as well just smoke it and then eat some brownies.


----------



## imaginativethinker (Aug 17, 2008)

john.roberts85 said:


> You might as well just smoke it and then eat some brownies.


i agree, but i dont really like eating bud


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 18, 2008)

we used a small batch and we put roughly 6 grams in and rolled up a blunt for after in case we didnt feel it and shared between bout 5-6 ppl and i had a big chunk left still and they were pretty high n i was feelin it too .. it was some good mids lol

but more the better right


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 19, 2008)

yes it will me and m y buddies used a quarter oz of dank on 2 stick it got us really stoned..brownies is best man


----------



## MikeTarr (Feb 5, 2009)

What is considered a small batch?I just made a box of betty crocker fudge brownies that called for 2/3 oil. i cooked 6.1 grams into 2/3rds of oil, and used that for the recipe. I baked the brownies in a 8x11 glass pan, and they came nice and thick.

Is this considered pretty weak? Average?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Feb 5, 2009)

It Wouldnt Be Strong.


----------



## Jobo (Feb 5, 2009)

MikeTarr said:


> What is considered a small batch?I just made a box of betty crocker fudge brownies that called for 2/3 oil. i cooked 6.1 grams into 2/3rds of oil, and used that for the recipe. I baked the brownies in a 8x11 glass pan, and they came nice and thick.
> 
> Is this considered pretty weak? Average?



You would have to eat a very large brownie.

If made correctly, .5-1 grams is all you need to get really high per serving.


----------



## snakecharmer (Feb 9, 2009)

When I make them, I put about 5g in with a regular grocery store box of brownies and divide the whole batch up into about 8-10 servings, works just fine.


----------



## Jash1297 (Feb 9, 2009)

im going to let you in on some brownie advice. ........strong batch of brownies=stoned..........strong batch of brownies + munchies + eating more brownies= WAY STONED


----------



## MikeTarr (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys, well I gave out the brownies, and everyone enjoyed them. Though, most of them were already high when they ate them lol so ya. But for me, I'm a light weight with anything, and I ate HALF of a brownie that I made( 6 grams, 15 squares) and I was so fucking stoned, I felt locked down, like a 1000lbs. Good stuff. Anyway I'm gonna make some brownies again with about 10 grams in it this time, should make for some better brownies.


----------



## stunta600rr (Feb 11, 2009)

it all depends on how good the bud is.......if u have some really good kind nug 4 to 8 grams should do the trick. But if u got some swag i would recommed a half ounce. Good luck


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

MikeTarr said:


> What is considered a small batch?I just made a box of betty crocker fudge brownies that called for 2/3 oil. i cooked 6.1 grams into 2/3rds of oil, and used that for the recipe. I baked the brownies in a 8x11 glass pan, and they came nice and thick.
> 
> Is this considered pretty weak? Average?


 
i dont know what you mean ..... you cooked 6 grams into oil ?


----------



## Total Head (Feb 20, 2009)

MikeTarr said:


> What is considered a small batch?I just made a box of betty crocker fudge brownies that called for 2/3 oil. i cooked 6.1 grams into 2/3rds of oil, and used that for the recipe. I baked the brownies in a 8x11 glass pan, and they came nice and thick.
> 
> Is this considered pretty weak? Average?


It depends on how potent the herb is, how long you cook the weed, and at what temperature. Your recipe would work best with prime bud if you are using 6 1/2 grams, but it's pretty much what i do minus a few details. If you have mids i would use at least 8 or 9 grams, and a good half oz. of the garbage to an average sized box of whatever brownie mix you like best. The busier and richer the flavor the better because it will balance the nutty flavor if the weed out. I like the Ghiridelli (sp?) I prefer to cook w/oil as opposed to butter because butter (although tastier and more rewarding) is much more of a pain in the ass to babysit during cooking. I use the amount suggested on the box plus maybe a hair to compensate for loss during cooking. My rule of thumb for cooking the oil is that I want to cook it at as high of a temp as i can get it without seeing any smoke or excessive bubbling, about the high end of the "low" setting. (I have a gas stove so that part is not so bad to maintain). I basically cook it for as long as i think i can get away with without losing any oil, (so if i see that i screwed up a few times and smoke happened here and there i make sure to take it off sooner because smoke=oil burn/loss) I try to leave it on for a good 25-30 minutes if possible. The longer the better because you can squeeze more of the good stuff out until just before you start to burn it. I then strain it back into a GLASS measuring cup through a metal mesh strainer (the finest i can find. little sink strainers work well. 2 together if the holes are big.) I mash the hell out of it HARD until the plant mush is as dry as i can get it, and it should measure what it originally did. I like to pour no more than 2 tablespoons of whatever tasty sounding liquor i have lying around. It helps separate that last bit of precious oil from the goop and it's tasty too. (I reccomend sambuka or good ol' captain's) Then the oil MUST cool for 15 min or it could cook the egg in the batter when you mix it in. Then i just proceed with the directions on the box...
WOW sorry for the book but i hate leaving things out. I got excited..


----------



## Svenman59 (Jun 6, 2021)

Maximusx said:


> well at least decent ones that will get me high?? its some pretty good bud.. high mid


I have been using about 28 grams of decarbed shake and larf to infuse into 3 sticks of unsalted butter. This yields about 2 sticks of fairly potent cannabutter which allows me to make 2 full batches of either cookies or brownies.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Svenman59 said:


> I have been using about 28 grams of decarbed shake and larf to infuse into 3 sticks of unsalted butter. This yields about 2 sticks of fairly potent cannabutter which allows me to make 2 full batches of either cookies or brownies.


You can do the same thing with 4 to 8 zips of fan leaf, you just need a bigger pot and more water.


----------



## Ovah (Jul 4, 2021)

Svenman59 said:


> I have been using about 28 grams of decarbed shake and larf to infuse into 3 sticks of unsalted butter. This yields about 2 sticks of fairly potent cannabutter which allows me to make 2 full batches of either cookies or brownies.


Love that 13 year later reply.


----------



## Vegs (Jul 16, 2021)

One ounce per one pound of butter is standard. Hands down easy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 17, 2021)

Just make 1 with it for yourself then go see rerun of "The Exorcist".......that's always fun.


----------

